# Shockwave unter SuSE Linux 9.3 ?



## Peter Parker (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Suse Linux 9.3 installiert. Nun habe ich versucht den Shockwave Player von Macromedia zu installieren. Bin deshalb auf die Homepage von Macromedia gegangen um das Plugin zu downloaden. Für meinen Browser Mozilla 1.0.5 auf dem Betriebssystem gibt es jedoch kein passender Shockwave Player? So die Meldung von Macromedia? Habe dann Netscape (neueste Version)  und Deer Park 2 Beat versucht, da bekam ich die selbe Meldung? Kann das sein das es keinen Shockwave Player für Linux gibt Das gibts doch nicht oder? 

Den Flash Player konnte ich Problemlos installieren!

THX
Gruß PP


----------



## deepthroat (19. Juli 2005)

*Re: Shockwave unter Linux 9.3 ?*

Doch das gibt es: kein Shockwave Player für Linux. Is leider so.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

*Re: Shockwave unter Linux 9.3 ?*

Also die libflashplayer.so die ich hier hab beinhaltet auch den Shockwave-Player, laut Aussage der Plugin-Info.


----------



## Peter Parker (19. Juli 2005)

*Re: Shockwave unter Linux 9.3 ?*



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also die libflashplayer.so die ich hier hab beinhaltet auch den Shockwave-Player, laut Aussage der Plugin-Info.



Ok und wo bekomme ich den libflashplayer.so ?

THX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

Hier 
Die Datei befindet sich dort im Archiv.


----------



## deepthroat (19. Juli 2005)

*Re: Shockwave unter Linux 9.3 ?*



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also die libflashplayer.so die ich hier hab beinhaltet auch den Shockwave-Player, laut Aussage der Plugin-Info.


Ja gut, aber spielt er denn auch Shockwave Flash Inhalt? Meiner nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

Keine Ahnung.
Die Websites die ich aufsuche nutzen solchen Schnickschnack nicht.


----------

